# Transportation from Orlando Station to Disney Springs



## AEWells (Jul 27, 2022)

Hello! I tried searching but most of what I for was either 10yrs old or about Brightline. Is there any sort of shuttle servicing the station? I don't typically use Uber/Lyft but I want to be sure we get to our resort somewhat reasonably & not waiting forever. Because of possible delay, it looks like scheduling ahead might not be smart. Any info on shuttles or reliability of getting Uber/Lyft around 11am on a Monday?

Thanks!


----------



## pennyk (Jul 27, 2022)

There is limited information in the Orlando, Florida thread in What to See... forum (which I have just updated a bit),






Orlando, Florida


Orlando is one of the two Amtrak stops (Kissimmee is the other stop) that serve tourists going to Disney World. The Orlando station is located a couple of miles south of downtown near Orlando Regional Medical Center. The area around the station is fairly industrial, but there are a few places...




www.amtraktrains.com





As stated, there is usually a van service that takes passengers to the tourist areas. There are also cabs. I have never had any trouble getting an Uber or Lyft ride from the Orlando Station. Pre-pandemic, it was common for drivers to be in the area waiting to be summoned. I have not used Uber or Lyft since the pandemic. I live within 3 miles from the station, so I either take SunRail, city bus or walk.


----------



## joelkfla (Jul 28, 2022)

There is no shortage of Lyft & Uber drivers in Orlando. I'm not familiar with the van service @pennyk mentioned. The rental car desk at the station is no longer there,

There is a public bus from Kissimmee Amtrak direct to WDW. Kissimmee is the next station south from Orlando, and the fares are the same to either station. The bus runs every half hour most of the day, and takes about an hour travel time (lots of stops on a heavily congested street.) It's a typical local transit bus, with no special provision for luggage. It only stops at the Ticket & Transportation Center (MK parking lot), so you'd still have to take a Lyft or taxi from there to your resort. (Don't miss the stop; after TTC, it continues to a backstage area.)

Here's a link to the schedule: W. U.S. 192/MAGIC KINGDOM


----------

